

Show HN: Web analytics API with query language - petrohi
http://infunl.com

======
petrohi
In our opinion, current state of the art practice with analytics APIs is to
extract semi-processed data out and do more massaging locally with tools
ranging from Excel to SQL databases and Hadoop. This could be dramatically
improved by providing new higher level API with SQL-like declarative syntax
specifically designed for analytics. This would outsource hard problems of
event collection and big data processing to the API provider, while giving
analyst enough power to quickly build reports and live dashboards with
potential to mashup other data sources. Infunl is building full fledged
tracking service, API and query language.

------
alku79
well done sir! I will use it.

